

Funded startup vs Bootstrapped startup - kipepeo
http://www.junloayza.com/funding/funded-startup-vs-bootstrapped-startup/

======
sharan
Funded vs. Bootstrapped is a false dichotomy. Not every business model will
succeed as a funded company and the opposite is true too.

While the author claims there is a charm to the "37 Signals" profitability
approach vs. the "Twitter" growth approach. There's a reason those companies
operate on completely different models and on completely different products.

In hindsight, would you have believed Apple could have existed without capital
infusion? It is, arguably, a very profitable tech company.

I think there is a reason for both types of companies to exist. Generalizing
the problem in to a pseudo duel between the two are the beginnings of a flawed
decision.

------
dsirijus
Though I appreciate the analytical dissection of Funded vs Bootstrapped, this
is obviously biased to already cash-heavy or serial startupers. The ones
already "in the loop".

Most are not.

The most funding pitches are the ones who NEED the money to start working on
MVP at all, let alone already have working business models to support
themselves.

The "Funded vs Bootstrapped", in the meaning of the words implied in article,
is a choice only for a select few.

------
te_chris
The hilarity (naiveity?) of articles like this which act as if its some easy
choice between the two.

------
BerislavLopac
I don't think "lean startup" means what the author thinks it does.

